# FaeryBee's Prince Charming



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Every Faery knows how Magickal and Important toads are...

I personally have a special familiar friend that comes each summer.

This year, he's coming to visit me regularly each evening.

I thought I'd share some of his pictures with you.

Mr. Toad is a VERY handsome fellow


Hey -- is anybody home?


I guess I'll just hang out here and wait for them


You can feel the magick in this house


FaeryBee's Prince Charming


:wave:​*


----------



## MajesticWings (Jul 22, 2011)

*Someone needs to lay off the donuts.  
Cool photos,thanks for sharing them with us! *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*He's huge!! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No donuts for MY Prince Charming! :laughing:

He patrols my backyard and rids it of mosquitoes for me.*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Deb, he is just adorable! What a special friend. *


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

He is gorgeous. What type of toad/Prince Charming is he?

By the size of him I would expect not to see a mosquito within a 100m radius of your house


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*LOL, are you going to give him a kiss :evil: :laughing:
He is a cute froggy though*


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Awh, he is so cute!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

He is Huge... I think he has eaten to many donuts or something... That is sure one big Toad.. We have them out here they are called Cane Toads we have them in our back yard. They were brought out here to eat the bugs off the Sugar Cane now they are a pest they breed to quickly and they now have trouble controling them... I have seen some huge ones here...But he is Cute though... Maybe if you Kiss him he will turn into a Beautiful Prince... he he...


----------



## JohnW (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Deb, what ever you do....DON'T lick the toad! I've heard wild things can happen if you do that! ...John :budgie:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


JohnW said:



 Hey Deb, what ever you do....DON'T lick the toad! I've heard wild things can happen if you do that! ...John :budgie:

Click to expand...

:laughing: Oh my goodness....*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*I think that I shall never see
Another Toad as big as he!
He Is, indeed, a charming character.*


----------



## karkat (Aug 2, 2013)

Aww hes cute a toad recently is living in my grandmas garden and i caught him but hes really friendly after i put him down and went back in and a hour later her was just sitting infrount of the screen door X3


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

I've never liked toads before but your prince charming is so adorable .


----------



## flyingfluff (Sep 24, 2010)

He's very cute! My fiance just caught a toad the other day that looks very similar to your visitor!


----------



## meadiva (Jun 20, 2013)

aww he is a cutie. It must be neat to have things like that just wondering around in your yard. All I get are bugs and the occasional lizard.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

JohnW said:


> Hey Deb, what ever you do....DON'T lick the toad! I've heard wild things can happen if you do that! ...John :budgie:


Yeah, it's called "toading", just ask Lando Griffin!  (Family Guy reference for those that don't know)

That's a cool toad, though. It's always nice and a great help to have a friend to help rid of the nasty blood sucking, very annoying mosquitoes!


----------



## DarylnVA (Feb 16, 2013)

*Takes me back to my childhood.*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice toad Deb. Wish we had A TOAD. I think Jaz would eat it though.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

he's a nice frog! and he seems attached to you!  great photos!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

JohnW said:


> Hey Deb, what ever you do....DON'T lick the toad! I've heard wild things can happen if you do that! ...John :budgie:


Oh oh, I think you are still under the influence, the influence of p:budgiewerful drugs !!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


milipidi said:



He is gorgeous. What type of toad/Prince Charming is he?

By the size of him I would expect not to see a mosquito within a 100m radius of your house 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Li!

As far as I can tell, I believe he is an "Anaxyrus Terrestris" also known in the US as a "Southern Toad".

I'm honored that he's chosen my yard as his home. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


lynbuster said:



He is Huge. But he is Cute though... Maybe if you Kiss him he will turn into a Beautiful Prince.

Click to expand...

He's ALREADY a Handsome Prince to me. 



JohnW said:



 Hey Deb, what ever you do....DON'T lick the toad! I've heard wild things can happen if you do that! ...John :budgie:

Click to expand...

Now I'm going to have to research that! 



SPBudgie said:



I think that I shall never see
Another Toad as big as he!
He Is, indeed, a charming character.

Click to expand...

Love the poem, Ollie! I think he's wonderful. 



Ciralaine said:



I've never liked toads before but your prince charming is so adorable .

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Sharday. 



flyingfluff said:



He's very cute! My fiance just caught a toad the other day that looks very similar to your visitor!

Click to expand...

  Toads are quite lucky, you know.



meadiva said:



aww he is a cutie. It must be neat to have things like that just wondering around in your yard. All I get are bugs and the occasional lizard.

Click to expand...

Hopefully the lizards will eat the bugs for you. :thumbsup:



aluz said:



That's a cool toad, though. It's always nice and a great help to have a friend to help rid of the nasty blood sucking, very annoying mosquitoes! 

Click to expand...

 :iagree:



DarylnVA said:



Takes me back to my childhood.

Click to expand...

Ahh, Daryl - the difference between us is that I've never left mine! 



Budgiekeet said:



Nice toad Deb. Wish we had A TOAD. I think Jaz would eat it though.

Click to expand...

 You'd be surprised. When I lived in Florida I had a toad that would come visit each evening. My toy poodle would pick him up in her mouth, carry him in a circle around the yard, bring him back to the starting point and gently put him down. Then they'd both go on their way. :wow: It was incredible.
She never tried to hurt him and he seemed to enjoy the rides around the yard. This went on all summer long.



despoinaki said:



he's a nice frog! and he seems attached to you!  great photos!

Click to expand...

 Thank you!*


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Dee,
What a charming "Prince" you have!
We bought a flat in Potchefstroom, South Africa, for our students(sons) at end of last year.
There is an open space at the back of the block of flats and in the front is a green space with a small river.
Every evening and throught out the night you can hear a big choir of toads. just one and then the other follow. It is so beautiful to hear.
Can you hear your's "singing"?


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Oh, isn't he magnificent! I do love the toads,
and having a friendship with one is really 
special. Thanks for sharing the wonderful pictures
and the story with us 

I used to have toads in Florida as well as those spring 
peeper guys and the singing was wonderful. Now I live 
where they'd all dry out and I miss them 

My home in Florida had a driveway that ran the edge of the 
front 5 acre field. When it rained, the toads would come out 
and sit in this long driveway in the bare tire tracks, so if I 
wanted to go in or out while it rained, I'd have to get out, 
pick up and move toads off the driveway, get back in, drive a 
little, stop and move more toads, get back in.... It took 
a while, but who could bear squashing someone like Prince 
Charming!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Owlet said:



Deb,
What a charming "Prince" you have!
Can you hear your's "singing"?

Click to expand...

Elsabé, So far he hasn't decided to serenade me but I'd love it if he does. 



thepennywhistle said:



Oh, isn't he magnificent!

Click to expand...

Skye, it's no wonder I like you! You are a woman after my own heart! :hug:*


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

I love how cute he llooks when he peeks in the window. 
I'll bet the Sunshine Boys like their quiet froggy friend.

Love the pictures. 

Deb did you kiss him yet???


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

Pretty awesome! Brings me back to my frog/toad keeping days!!


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

I definitely think this friendship warrants a kiss, don't you Deb? Mr. Toad is absolutely a Prince Charming! Love your photos of your new friend and I can't wait to hear more about his visits to your place.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb... Out here in Australia toads were brought out here to eat the cane grubs but they found our Native Wildlife better and are one of the biggest disasters brought out here and are a real pest. So we don't look on them as Cute anymore.... We used to believe as kids if you touch toads you would get warts.. Our Prince Charming are beautiful green frogs..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aka.pody said:



Deb did you kiss him yet???

Click to expand...

Ummmm, it wouldn't be proper for me to "kiss and tell" now, would it? 

I will tell you though that he is outside the patio door right now keeping me company this evening. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Deb.... Don't lick the Toad or Kiss it it is poison ness you can get very sick if you lick it or kiss it like John W said... Strange things happen if you kiss or lick it...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kissing an Anaxyrus Terrestris species of toad is quite safe, although as I said, 
I don't believe one should "kiss and tell"! :laughing:

Licking is something I never :nono: planned to do.

Prince Charming is not one of the species of "psychoactive toads". 
There are no Bufo alvarius toads in this area of the country. 

There are many toxins present in psychoactive toad venom that could cause a person to become very sick or even die. One should *never* touch a psychoactive with bare skin, let alone lick it.

Somehow the thread has deviated from the initial topic of the magnificence of my very handsome Prince Charming and his wonderous magickal powers.

Therefore, the thread has run its course and I'm closing it.
:wave: *


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Oh my gosh Deb, he is soooo cute!! *


----------

